# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IGF-1 ec (MGF  Mechano Growth Factor)

## RUI-Products

Guys there are quite a few recent articles and studies regarding this remarkable compound called MGF. Here is a brief synopsis. 

MGF: a local growth factor or a local tissue repair factor. Combining physiological and molecular biology methods have indicated how a factor expressed by stressed muscle induces local muscle fiber repair and adaptation Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) is derived from the insulin -like growth factor (IGF-I) but its sequence differs from the systemic IGF-I produced by the liver. MGF is expressed by mechanically overloaded muscle and is involved in tissue repair and adaptation. It is expressed as a pulse following muscle damage and is apparently involved in the activation of muscle satellite (stem) cells. These donate nuclei to the muscle fibers that are required for repair and for the hypertrophy processes which may have similar regulatory mechanisms. 

For anyone who has additional knowledge and experience with MGF feel free to add it to this thread! MGF is now available at our store. 

http://ar-r.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=118

Lion

----------


## hardgainer12

lion i got some q's

if i were to run mgf at 200mcgs ED how long would the bottle last? how many mcgs per ml basically? its only 2ml right?

----------


## almostgone

1mg = 1,000mcg.

AG

----------


## hardgainer12

> 1mg = 1,000mcg.
> 
> AG


ok thanks. and its only 1mg....whats a good dose for this? is 200 a good starter dose?

----------


## almostgone

200mcg split bilaterally is a healthy staring dose. Some prefer to start @ 120mcgs split bilaterally and work up. I'm sure others will provide their input also.

AG

----------


## hardgainer12

what do you mean bilaterally. each muscle? like right and left bicep?

----------


## almostgone

You got it.

AG

----------


## MoneyAddyct

So one vial would last 5 days or thereabouts. Ouch.

----------


## RUI-Products

Ive use it at 50 mcg a day. 200 is high

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Would this be good to use on one side if there is a size difference? My right pic is smaller than my left and I want to even them out. If I just shot this only on the right side would it help even me out?

----------


## RUI-Products

yes its great for that

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Excellent I will have to try this then.

----------


## Carlito B

MGF exists only in skeletal muscle.

C

----------


## carter

> MGF exists only in skeletal muscle.
> 
> C



^^^^ Some may think that this is common knowledge, but i think that this is the most beneficial expression of MGF..

----------


## SVTMuscle*

So is this kind of like a spot growth factor Lion?

----------


## rodge

> So is this kind of like a spot growth factor Lion?


its seems that its great for brining up lagging bodyparts. infact thats what i plan on using for my legs before i jump into my pre-contest diet/cycle. if i do decide to give it a go, i will keep a log with weekly pics.

-rodge

----------


## needbigguns

Good Post...
I have 2x 2mg's of MGF in 2 vials making 4mg's of MGF in total - i want to use on my arms... plan on reconstituting it with Bacteriostatic Water, plan on injecting 200mcgs in each muscle every day (400mcgs in total) - Should i just run this every day for 10 days solid ? Or should i use the first 2mg via every day for 5 days (monday-friday) - then have 2 days off (saturday and sunday) then use up the other 2mg vial of MGF for the next 5 days consecutivley (mon-fri) 

How much protein do i need daily ? and do i only need HUGE amounts of protein the days i am ON the MGF - for instance if i did it monday-friday i know i would need to eat massive amounts - but on the saturday and sunday break before starting the next via on the monday would i be OK to lower the protein a little ?

----------


## grvdigr1

so mgf is taken with a slin pin??

----------


## Knight1811

> its seems that its great for brining up lagging bodyparts. infact thats what i plan on using for my legs before i jump into my pre-contest diet/cycle. if i do decide to give it a go, i will keep a log with weekly pics.
> 
> -rodge


Wait, i've read (from other sites) that MGF is systemic not local...so what gives? 
As a matter of fact, they suggest that MGF should be administered sub-q. What is the straight deal? 

thanks,

knight1811

----------


## rodge

> Wait, i've read (from other sites) that MGF is systemic not local...so what gives? 
> As a matter of fact, they suggest that MGF should be administered sub-q. What is the straight deal? 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> knight1811


they are prob talking aboutthe pegalyted version.

-rodge

----------


## appss

what's the different MGF ,PEG MGF version?

----------


## block

the peg version will last in your body for 17h or so and the regular one about 7min peg is much better

----------


## rodge

> the peg version will last in your body for 17h or so and the regular one about 7min peg is much better


i would'nt count on it that its better. mgf is ment for localized growth and by being altered by peg. it goes systematic, sit travels trough your body and alson reaches intestines/heart. not sure on how far its effects go but i would rather see it stay localized.

-rodge

----------


## appss

currently.china can only produce regular MGF.i will news here if i have found the peg version.

----------


## pscarb

i have some chinise MGF will be trying it soon so will give back my feedback..

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest.

----------


## goose

> i have some chinise MGF will be trying it soon so will give back my feedback..



In the UK,I have not met one person who has liked MGF,so please post your results :Wink/Grin:

----------


## pscarb

to be fair i don't know one person in the UK who has used it...

----------


## block

> i would'nt count on it that its better. mgf is ment for localized growth and by being altered by peg. it goes systematic, sit travels trough your body and alson reaches intestines/heart. not sure on how far its effects go but i would rather see it stay localized.
> 
> -rodge



I am new to mgf and most of all this info in very new but mgf is made in the cell and there is no recptor in the body for it that I know of so I am not seeing how mgf would be getting into the cell in the first place the peg version floats around in the body for hours and the body seems to be able to use it better even though I do not know how as there are no recptors for it so untill there is more info on this shit I dont plan on useing it. igf1 has recptors and so does gh and aas and they work but then again most orals dont bind well to them so mabye the peg mgf is useing other means of action like the orals.

----------


## Knight1811

> what's the different MGF ,PEG MGF version?


Take a look at this site. Very good read.

http://flawlesstraining.com/joomla/i...d=14&Itemid=38

And give this a read also....very interesting about PEG MGF. Very interesting.

http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/05-3786fjev1

Knight1811

----------


## comradebillyboy

> Take a look at this site. Very good read.
> 
> http://flawlesstraining.com/joomla/i...d=14&Itemid=38
> 
> And give this a read also....very interesting about PEG MGF. Very interesting.
> 
> http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/05-3786fjev1
> 
> Knight1811


But that study was done by those people funded by the Polish Academy of Sciences, not I*E employees, as refrenced in http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/05-3786fjev1, and they used peg MGF with quite good results, even though it was related to protection of neurons and not body building. As an old fart, protecting my nervous system may be even more important than bigger biceps for me.

I am tempted to try igf and mgf one of these days. They sure look interesting and promising. I'll wait and see more real world feed back from the bros here and elsewhere before I do, however.

----------


## Mach .78

> PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest.


Have you used it or know someone who has?
Edit: 7:41pm After reading the closed poll thread, I see that you have some credentials as far as Steroids ,etc. are concerned. Could you give me a detailed explanation as to why PEG MGF doesn't work? Wouldn't it be protected for a longer period of time in the body? I am by know means a scientist but I am curious about all of these peptides.

----------


## ss01

> PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest.


OMFG how many times will you have to eat your words until you STFU?  :1laugh:  

Damn this kind of placebo is well worth its money.

This is gonna get funny guys.  :Nutkick:

----------


## Knight1811

> But that study was done by those people funded by the Polish Academy of Sciences, not I*E employees, as refrenced in http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/05-3786fjev1, and they used peg MGF with quite good results, even though it was related to protection of neurons and not body building. As an old fart, protecting my nervous system may be even more important than bigger biceps for me.
> 
> I am tempted to try igf and mgf one of these days. They sure look interesting and promising. I'll wait and see more real world feed back from the bros here and elsewhere before I do, however.



A focal point of the article is to show that if you PEGulate (if that's a word) the MGF it does not change the properties of MGF. Thus MGF when pegulated will act like MGF. And the thing about PEGulation is to extend the MGF in your system from the 7 minutes or 10 minutes to a much longer duration....i want to say 24 hours or so...can't recall off hand. 

Knight1811

----------


## MrKadugen

> PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest.


Bump for Mach .78's question...

"Could you give me a detailed explanation as to why PEG MGF doesn't work? Wouldn't it be protected for a longer period of time in the body? I am by know means a scientist but I am curious about all of these peptides."


And from myself...would you say regular MGF is effective, where the PEGylated MGF wouldn't be? Or are both "total garbage?"

----------


## ss01

> A focal point of the article is to show that if you PEGulate (if that's a word) the MGF it does not change the properties of MGF. Thus MGF when pegulated will act like MGF. And the thing about PEGulation is to extend the MGF in your system from the 7 minutes or 10 minutes to a much longer duration....i want to say 24 hours or so...can't recall off hand. 
> 
> Knight1811


48 hours. A study clearly demonstrates this.

----------


## ss01

Duplicate post.

----------


## Mach .78

Wow, I really didn't expect my first post would attract so much attention. I must be asking the right questions. I have no opinion on it as of yet because I haven't tried it myself. I suppose people who have used it would know whether or not it is working for them. This is now my second post. Anybody used it? Results?

----------


## MrKadugen

I think we should just wait for Mr.Roberts to reply, so he can settle all the confusion about MGF.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/05-3786fjev1

If you go to this article you can see it shows that MGF can be modified and work in pegulation. Might be a bit much to read.

MGF is MGF regardless. Non peg MGF that ar-r .com sells works so I wouldn't knock it around. Peg version just makes it last longer in the body. Depends on what you want to do with it in your cycle. How you want to use it with ED injections or twice a week injections. Cost effectiveness as well. By all means if it's more affordable to purchase regular MGF at 2mg's over PegMGF then that's more effective.

all peptides go through an upgrade thus the same with IGF-1lr3.

----------


## Mach .78

First of all, thank you LuvMuhRoids for reposting that article. I am understanding what you are laying down. I think that you will be hard pressed to find 2mg of MGF for the price of 1mg of PEG MGF. I am not asking for sources here, I'm just saying.

I am waiting for an explanation from Anthony Roberts as to why, quote "PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest." unquote

I have read some of your posts, you are very busy and don't have time to post on boards etc... But I keep on running into posts from you on numerous boards condemning PEG MGF. Now I myself don't have that much time to browse all of these threads let alone post in them. My wife is getting upset at the time I spend on here now as it is.

You have said that you always give complete explanations and the straight truth from your posts that I've read so let's see some real information. I'm not going to go by, It's total garbage, to be honest." 

If you can't come up with the info, just say so.

----------


## Carlito B

Guys, 

MGF is MGF and is not garbage, PEGylated MGF is meant to last longer in the body is all.

In very few easy words:

2mgs of regular MGF ( naturally ocurring L form ) is the same as 2mgs of PEGylated MGF ( this is the D-Arg form and is not water soluble but becomes after PEGylated )

PEGylated MGF may be convenient for those who DO MIND pinning ED , me ...I love pinning, i do maybe 2 or 3 times daily  :Smilie:  STILL! let's say if you use 500mcgs daily of regular MGF for 7 days (weekly) that will be 3.5mgs you will still need the same amount of the PEGylated MGF with the difference that you can get away with injecting2 or 3 times weekly..( divide 3.5mgs by 2 or 3 injections ) and still there may be a chance for the MGF to degrade due to innactivity ( because if it stays longer in the body there is no use unless you work out 24 hours a day )

Is all about what is more convenient for you really , PEG MGF is more expensive due to the PEGylation proccess.

Same with IGF-1 and IGF-1Lr3....with the first IGF-1 introduced one needed to inject once or twice daily but with the Lr3 you can get away with injecting EOD or every three days but at higher dosages of course.

Thanks,

C

----------


## ss01

> Guys, 
> 
> MGF is MGF and is not garbage, PEGylated MGF is meant to last longer in the body is all.
> 
> In very few easy words:
> 
> 2mgs of regular MGF ( naturally ocurring L form ) is the same as 2mgs of PEGylated MGF ( this is the D-Arg form and is not water soluble but becomes after PEGylated )
> 
> PEGylated MGF may be convenient for those who DO MIND pinning ED , me ...I love pinning, i do maybe 2 or 3 times daily  STILL! let's say if you use 500mcgs daily of regular MGF for 7 days (weekly) that will be 3.5mgs you will still need the same amount of the PEGylated MGF with the difference that you can get away with injecting2 or 3 times weekly..( divide 3.5mgs by 2 or 3 injections ) and still there may be a chance for the MGF to degrade due to innactivity ( because if it stays longer in the body there is no use unless you work out 24 hours a day )
> ...


Isn't that exactly like saying that hIGF-1 and Long R3 IGF-1 are equally potent?

----------


## Mach .78

Thank you Carlito for your knowledge and help. I am still waiting for Mr. Roberts explanation.

----------


## ss01

> Thank you Carlito for your knowledge and help. I am still waiting for Mr. Roberts explanation.


Oh yes you're right, it will be interesting to get the science behind his take.

----------


## MrKadugen

BUMP!

Bump for a reply from Anthony Roberts!....

----------


## needbigguns

Good Post...
I have 2x 2mg's of MGF in 2 vials making 4mg's of MGF in total - i want to use on my arms... i am going to reconstituting it with Bacteriostatic Water, plan on injecting 200mcgs in each muscle every day (400mcgs in total) - Should i just run this every day for 10 days solid ? Or should i use the first 2mg via every day for 5 days (monday-friday) - then have 2 days off (saturday and sunday) then use up the other 2mg vial of MGF for the next 5 days consecutivley (mon-fri) 

How much protein do i need daily ? and do i only need HUGE amounts of protein the days i am ON the MGF - for instance if i did it monday-friday i know i would need to eat massive amounts - but on the saturday and sunday break before starting the next via on the monday would i be OK to lower the protein a little ?

As previously stated I have 30ml's of Bacsteriostatic water and 4mgs of MGF split in to 2x 2mg bottles/vials... Question is how exactly do i reconstitute them - eg - how many ml's of Bac Water do i put in each via ?

And do i need to aspirate when injecting in Biceps and Triceps with MGF? Also where abouts should i inject in each - iv read before that the tricep it is at the top - on the horse shoe curve - but im not quite sure whats ment by the inner and outer heads of the bicep

- Thanks

----------


## GreenNBroken

1234

----------


## GreenNBroken

1234

----------


## GreenNBroken

1234

----------


## Mach .78

GreenNBroken

Don't call yourself out as a complete idiot just yet. Many people have made the mistake of asking for sources, prior to reading the rules.
As you can see from my posts, I am still a student to the mechanisms of action from these peptides. I refer you to folks here who can write about these peptides from their direct experience, i.e. LuvMuhRoids, ss01, Carlito

Some of you probably already know what I am going to say next, mind readers :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Green, Do you see that banner up there to the right, for the book on Anabolic Steroids ? I'm not sure whether or not it has anything in there about MGF or PEG MGF but all of my posts thus far have been directed to one of the authors of that book, who has stated in this thread,


> PEG MGF has only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be honest.


His name is Mr. Anthony Roberts. I am still curious as to why he thinks PEG MGF is total garbage. He is after all, being honest.

You will find as you get familiar with this and other forums, that there are people who have had direct experience with compounds, diets, workout routines, etc...and can offer really good information because they are absolute fanatics, allot of their time away from the gym is spent researching and experimenting with different compounds, diets, workout routines, etc...
You know who you are. :Waving:  

The majority of people on the forums are just like you and I. We gather this information and use it. Sometimes we misuse it. Don't do this. How do you not misuse the information? Back it up with research studies, "Stickies" and compare what you've gathered with other gatherers. What I am trying to say is, Don't needlessly overstress your body for the sake of a good physique. Everything in moderation, comprende?

Then there are the lurkers, roaming, hiding in the shadows, learning quietly, utilizing what they've learned, walking away from the computer after their mission and getting bigger by the day.

And last but not least, there are the people who rise above the rest. They believe they have it all figured out and that their knowledge is like hidden pirate booty,even if sometimes it's fool's gold, Arrr! Unavailable to the poor souls who don't possess the treasure map. I say we board their vessel, make them walk the plank, and then keel hull their sorry scurvy arses! :Bsflag:  

Captain Mach 
"The Arch Pirate"

----------


## GreenNBroken

1234

----------


## Mach .78

ss01 has legit info on many topics and is also one of those fanatics I was referring to.  :AaGreen22:  He will steer you right.

----------


## Mach .78

Bump for my question Mr. Roberts.

----------


## needbigguns

Just injected 200mcgs in each bicep about 10-15 mins after workout... dont know why i did that, i know it should be 45 mins, i just wasnt thinking - will that be a waste ?

----------


## rodge

> Just injected 200mcgs in each bicep about 10-15 mins after workout... dont know why i did that, i know it should be 45 mins, i just wasnt thinking - will that be a waste ?


its what i do also. i shoot everything right after i'm finished pwo, the mgf/lr3/slin/hgh. we will see what happens  :Big Grin: 

-rodge

----------


## Mach .78

> its what i do also. i shoot everything right after i'm finished pwo, the mgf/lr3/slin/hgh. we will see what happens 
> 
> -rodge


Hey Rodge,

Is that you in your avatar? If so I think we've already seen what happens.

----------


## ss01

> Hey Rodge,
> 
> Is that you in your avatar? If so I think we've already seen what happens.


What, losing hair? J/T. Looking ripped, Rodge.

----------


## Mach .78

Could somebody please get Rodge some scotch tape already? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hey, Has anyone recently chatted with Mr. Anthony Roberts? I just can't seem to get him to answer my question. It's a really easy question for someone who has knowledge of various compounds and peptides. Don't you think?

----------


## ss01

He is online at the moment...

----------


## Mach .78

He is also not going to answer my question. When someone can't back up a statement with a good answer or any answer for that matter, it leaves me to question one's credibility.

----------


## ss01

> He is also not going to answer my question. When someone can't back up a statement with a good answer or any answer for that matter, it leaves me to question one's credibility.


How could you? Doesn't having published works mean your word is gospel?

Well...

I guess not.

----------


## Mach .78

I just thought I would come over and bump thi$ thread for the New Year. Happy New Year everybody. 

Quote:
PEG MGF ha$ only been claimed to be good by the people who produce it and the people on their payroll. It's total garbage, to be hone$t.

I am not affiliated with the manufacturer$ of PEG MGF. I am just curiou$ a$ to why it'$ garbage.

Ha$ your re$earch found thi$ to be true about PEG MGF or i$ there $ome other rea$on for your deduction?

$o nobody get$ confu$ed, thi$ que$tion i$ for Anthony Robert$

----------


## ss01

Anthony? Where are you when your scientific mind is so required? No one else is able to answer this question but you, please inform us!!!

I shall pray tonight for an answer.

----------


## needbigguns

I took 4mgs of MGF and used it in my Biceps before this cycle im on now of gear... it did make them bigger and really pumped for about 2 weeks after... but then i did find they started to go down a little... anyway i jumped on AAS and i have noticed that my arms have responded much better than anything else this cycle... Am i right in thinking it works the same as regular IGF (i know it is just another form of it) - and am i right in thinking that it has given me new cells hence the reason they have responded well now with steroids ?

----------


## ss01

> I took 4mgs of MGF and used it in my Biceps before this cycle im on now of gear... it did make them bigger and really pumped for about 2 weeks after... but then i did find they started to go down a little... anyway i jumped on AAS and i have noticed that my arms have responded much better than anything else this cycle... Am i right in thinking it works the same as regular IGF (i know it is just another form of it) - and am i right in thinking that it has given me new cells hence the reason they have responded well now with steroids ?


Yes it does do something like that also. Not the same as IGF-1, rather something complementary. I recommend an IGF/pMGF stack between cycles next time.  :Smilie:

----------


## kobiack

Bump

lots of good info. thanks

----------


## ss01

> Bump
> 
> lots of good info. thanks


Yeah if we could only get Mr. Roberts' scientific explanation why it is crap, it would really help steer us right though.

----------


## ss01

I found Mr Roberts' blog. A very interesting read. Highly recommended. It is giving me a whole new outlook on the man and his work.

http:/ /www.anthony roberts-blog.com [remove spaces]

----------

